# Shader Plugins



## Andersama (Feb 26, 2019)

Andersama submitted a new resource:

Shader Plugins - Rapidly prototype and create graphical effects using OBS's shader syntax.



> Rapidly prototype and create graphical effects using OBS's shader syntax.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## BOLL (Mar 6, 2019)

Does this work much differently from this plugin I'm already using? I think it also employs the OBS shader system so now I'm not sure if it matters at all if I switch. Might have to try both I guess.


----------



## Andersama (Mar 7, 2019)

This plugin's a bit more powerful, w/ changes I've added into OBS which got released as part of v23 the plugin can create contextual gui controls for what you want. If you need an image vs a source vs an audio texture etc. Also, it contains code for shaders to be used as an independant source, filters and transitions.

The full feature set is listed in the readme of the plugin on the github, there's a lot.


----------



## BOLL (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks, I will take a look next time I feel like diving into shader territory :) It was a pain to get my current shader to work so I'm slightly hesitant to switch!


----------



## abidak71 (Apr 23, 2020)

How to plug in on MAC OS.. Please help


----------



## djpromote (May 24, 2020)

same how do you add this to OBS in Mac? Im new to github or OBS


----------



## Shabobchik (Jun 9, 2020)

Same here - how do we install this into the mac please :)


----------



## LegendaryTone (Oct 30, 2020)

How do you add this to OBS in Mac?


----------



## Bobby© (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks like there are some problems loading the plug-in in OBS for Windows x64 while OBS startup log record looks quite strange:

```
11:54:08.973: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-shader-filter.dll': The network path was not found.
11:54:08.973:  (53)
11:54:08.973: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-shader-filter.dll' not loaded
```
What extra logs may be helpful to resolve the issue?


----------



## QmiiProductions (Jan 5, 2022)

Ok, does literally anybody know how to download this on a Mac computer? Because all I’m getting is QT5 errors whenever Terminal gets to compiling the obs-shaderfilter plugin.


----------

